# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كم مرَّةً ذُكر في سورة البقرة ...

## القارئ المليجي

الإخوة الأفاضل.
كم مرَّةً ذُكِر في سورة البقرة الإحياء والإماتة ؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحريري

في سورة البقرة ، ذكرت خمس مرات ، وهي : 

 الأول : 
قوم موسى حين قالوا له : (لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً ) [سورة البقرة : 55] فأماتهم الله تعالى ، ثم أحياهم وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالى مخاطبـًا بني إسرائيل : ( وَإِذ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نُّؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ *ثـُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُم مِّن بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) [سورة البقرة : 55 ، 56] .

الثاني : 
في قصة القتيل الذي اختصم فيه بنو إسرائيل ، فأمرهم الله تعالى أن يذبحوا بقرة فيضربوه ببعضها ؛ ليخبرهم بمن قتله ، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالى : (وَإِذ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسـًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا وَاللّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ * فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ ببَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيي اللّهُ الْمَـوْتَى وَيُرِيكُـمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ) [سورة البقرة : 72، 73] 

 الثالث : 
في قصة القوم الذين خرجوا من ديارهم فرارًا من الموت وهم ألوف ؛ فأماتهم الله تعالى، ثم أحياهم وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالى : (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللّهُ مُوتُواْ ثـُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَيَشْكُرُونَ ) [سورة البقرة : 243].

الرابع : 
في قصة الذي مرَّ على قرية مـَيـِّتةٍ ، فاستبعد أن يحييها الله تعالى ؛ فأماته الله تعالى مائة سنة ، ثم أحياه ، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالى : (أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا قَالَ أَنَّىَ يُحْيِي هََذِهِ اللّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللّهُ مِئَةَ عَامٍ ثـُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ لَبثْتَ قَالَ لَبثْتُ يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَل لَّبثْتَ مِئَةَ عَامٍ فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِّلنَّاسِ وَانظُرْ إِلَى العِظَامِ كَيْفَ ننشِزُهَا ثـُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) [ سورة البقرة : 259].

الخامس : 
في قصة إبراهيم الخليل ، حين سأل الله تعالى أن يريه كيف يحيي الموتى ؛ فأمره الله تعالى أن يذبح  أربعة من الطير ، ويفرقهن أجزاء على الجبال التي حوله ، ثم يناديهن ؛ فتلتئم الأجزاء بعضها إلى بعض ، ويأتين إلى إبراهيم سعيـًا ، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالى : ( وَإِذ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِن لِّيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبي قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِّنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثـُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِّنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثـُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَـكِيمٌ) [سورة البقرة : 260]. 

والله أعلم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أحسنتَ جزاك الله خيرًا.
ودُمتَ مفيدًا.

----------


## حمد

> (فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ ببَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيي اللّهُ الْمَـوْتَى وَيُرِيكُـمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ)





> وجعل سبب إحيائه الضرب بميت، لا حياة فيه، لئلا يلتبس على ذي شبهة، أن الحياة إنما انتقلت إليه مما ضرب به، لتزول الشبهة، وتتأكد الحجة .


http://www.al-eman.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%...85/a80&t27&p18

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ حمد.. شكر الله لك.
ما أحسن ما انتقيت.
- - -
قوله تعالى:
((فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ ببَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيي اللّهُ الْمَـوْتَى وَيُرِيكُـمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ)).
[ببعضها .. الموتى ..] على أي الكلمتين يكون الوقف أحسن؟

----------

